# Fishing on Cape San Blas



## NorthGaDawg069 (Jun 17, 2018)

Hey Guys, 
     The family and I are headed down to Cape San Blas next weekend and I hear the fishing is awesome so me and my sons will be trying it out. I've never fished that area before so what is the best method or area to fish? Help is greatly appreciated. Happy Father's Day to all you Dads!!!!


----------



## bany (Jun 18, 2018)

It’s not what it used to be imho. Fresh shrimp or fish bites on the surf. A lot of guides in the area for bay or off shore fishing. Live bait is good too


----------



## Rabun (Jun 18, 2018)

Just returned from the cape yesterday.  Was the first week of snapper season so we concentrated on those primarily.  My Son did wade fish one evening though and got into some nice trout and a couple redfish bay side.  Key was finding deeper water as all last week we had an extreme low tide that lasted from sun up to 9PM.  He had to wade out over 500 yards, and caught all fish on a top water skitter walk.

We caught some pompano one day on the beach using sand flea fish bites, but with low tide all day, the beach bite was not all that good, but the fish are there.  We were staying on Indian Pass and I don't think the surf fishing is worth the effort there.  Be sure and fish the beach on the cape...that's where we caught the pompano.  Also caught a puffer fish, remora, whiting, shark and of course a few hardheads.

Good luck!


----------



## NorthGaDawg069 (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks guys, all good info! We will try it all


----------

